# O2 Smart Phone Packages



## airgead07 (24 Jan 2012)

Hi

I am considering the O2 250 Package. 250 mins, 250 texts, free O2 calls & texts with 150MB data alowance.

What would 150MB of data allowance allow me to do? would I use this up very quickly even downloading apps to the phone?

Would this allowance allow me to quickly check emails, the news etc on a daily basis?


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2012)

150 MB is a very low allowance. This would not cover most peoples smartphone usage. 

Have you considered the packages from 3 that include unlimited data? Have you considered the Tesco Mobile packages?


----------



## julius128 (24 Jan 2012)

Tesco mobile probably is a cheapest one around, check it out


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2012)

julius128 said:


> Tesco mobile probably is a cheapest one around, check it out



Depends on the usage profile. For data 3 have the largest allowances.


----------



## sunshimmer09 (24 Jan 2012)

I have this package with O2 and never go over my minutes or usage.  I do connect to office wifi in work.  I check email, facebook and other webpages daily.  I never go over my usage.  if I find I am coming close to over using during the month I turn off my 3g for a time during the day.  some apps constantly update and can eat up your data. you also get a text from o2 if you are clsoe to going over and can buy more data quite cheap enough. you would need more data if you couldn't connect to wifi at home or in work.


----------



## PolkaDot (24 Jan 2012)

If you don't have Wifi in work, chances are you will use up the 150mb data allowance within a month. And if you don't have Wifi at home then you will definitely use it up and would be advised to get a plan with a lot of data on it.

If you spend most of your time connected to Wifi networks and only plan to use a bit of data when you're out and about, then 150mb might be enough. You can purchase data add-ons as well if necessary.


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2012)

PolkaDot said:


> If you don't have Wifi in work, chances are you will use up the 150mb data allowance within a month. .



Exactly and if you go over you will end up with a huge bill. 

Look beyond O2 for good data options.


----------



## askU (24 Jan 2012)

airgead07 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am considering the O2 250 Package. 250 mins, 250 texts, free O2 calls & texts with 150MB data alowance.


I cant find this package on o2.ie
Do you mean 150 mins + 150 + 150MB 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

You could go for  (150 minutes + 150 texts) 
and .


----------



## beolight (1 Feb 2012)

look elsewhere for data packages


----------



## Guest125 (1 Feb 2012)

3 is the only one.


----------



## Guns N Roses (1 Feb 2012)

You will need at least 1gb data. I have 150 mins 150 texts & 2gb of data with O2.


----------



## runner (1 Feb 2012)

Whats 3 service and coverage like?
Their data package is appealing, but does one need more than 500MB for routine stuff.
Im upgrading to android smartphone as an inclusive package with data plan and the 3 one looks good.
Any general suggestions  in addition toones above in earlier posts


----------



## Lightning (1 Feb 2012)

runner said:


> Whats 3 service and coverage like?



Defaults to Vodafone where there is no coverage. 

You could try a free sim card on their website to see if the coverage meets your expectations where you live. 



runner said:


> Their data package is appealing, but does one need more than 500MB for routine stuff.



It is easy to slip above 500 MB even with light always on smartphone usage. If you do, even once, the charges are massive. Ensure you get at least 1 GB, ideally at least 2 GB.


----------



## runner (1 Feb 2012)

Thanks Ciaran for that . much appreciated.
Im in south Dublin and dont stray to remote corners of Ireland much, so I assume 3's coverage will be fine.
Also apprecaite your comments re data loads. Will check out 1GB costs, or gofor the 'eat as much as you want' option of 3.


----------



## bq67ie (16 Apr 2012)

Recently switched from O2 to Three and haven't noticed any deterioration in coverage. Living in Dublin. O2 smartphone tariffs are very poor value. 150 is next to nothing. I would consider even 700 to be very basic.


----------



## seantheman (16 Apr 2012)

askU said:


> I cant find this package on o2.ie
> Do you mean 150 mins + 150 + 150MB
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> ...


 
it's the all in 250 as shown here for €35.57


----------

